# Pill Cam / Capsule Endoscopy is stuck!



## FruitLoop

Hi - I had a pill cam in January which failed to pass and retained in the small bowel. 

I then had x-rays every couple of weeks along with loading dose if Infliximab and IV steroids in the hope that the drugs would reduce the inflammation and alow the pilcam to pass ?

It moved about a little bit - started right side, moved to the left and is now happy in the midde (kind of belly button area).

It wasnt really initially causing any problems but at Easter it caused a blockage and worsening of flaring so i am now on oral steroids as well. It keeps causing semi blockages and i get so much bloating and gurgling!!:stinks:

Anyway on Friday i went in for a colonoscopy to "try" and fish it out - the GI tried so so hard :rosette2:

No joy though :sign0085:

He had me lie on my side, then my back, then my side again - he tried balloon inflation to enable him to go further up - all to no avail:thumbdown:

Retention only occurs in 1% of Pill cams so there is not a lot of info out there on it.

My GI suggested trying a gastroscopy with an extended tube to try and fish it out from the other end but im not feeling terribly optomistic about that?

The only reason i managed to let them "try" for 1 hour was the entonox gas and air that i was sucking away on - with a gastroscopy thats not an option so i dont think i would be as compliant ?  I had a gastroscopy last summer which although it only lasted 5 minutes i was gagging throughout and had to be held down!

So my question is firstly has anyone ever retained one of these ? and secondly any gut feelings (sorry couldnt resist) on what i should be asking them to do ?

:rosette2:


----------



## Dazzafarr

I remember hearing from my GI in Australia that if a camera ever was lost they would have to dig it out via small operation...
It's weird they are not taking it too seriously.
You can sometimes not see the pill come out even though it passed..
There is ways to track it down so I would suggest go to a GI who isn't negligent.


----------



## FruitLoop

It's definately still in there - they x-rayed during the colonoscopy on Friday.


----------



## Aura

I had a pill cam last week, and they told me that if it got stuck that they would have to operate to remove it, also that it means they found one of the problems.  I am surprised they are not operating to remove it - why put you through all this prep for these procedures with discomfort when you could have one prep for one op and have it sorted?


----------



## Curtis123

Oh my God!!!


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Oh my goodness, you need a more competent Dr fast!!

It should have been taken out surgically, no questions asked.

Please let us know how you get on!


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

My GI would not give me a pill cam once I was diagnosed for this very reason.  Now that it is stuck they need to get it out and stop fooling around.  Sorry you are dealing with this because it seems to me that you should have never been given a pill cam.


----------



## Mia E

hi fruitloop!

i had the pill cam over a month ago and it got stuck also. the evening after swallowing it I was in the most excruciating pain ever, throwing up, fever.  went to a&e and was faced with many confused faces. Since this is uncommon i think many professionals were unsure what to do. they  pumped me with painkillers, steroids and pentasa for a week and x-rayed every day for a week plus one ct scan.

the results from pill cam, ct and barium swallow showed narrowing so they decided to operate to take it out.  i think the surgeon was anxious to take the capsule out anyway- he told me he was worried it was a foreign body, that there is a battery in there that may burst and that it may break through to another part of body.  when they operated they found that my bowel had been perforated but closed again (i suspect that happened the night i went into hospital).

i hope you hear something soon.  have they said you have a narrowing or is it just floating in there? the night before the surgery i was given carb drinks which went straight thru me (hard fast and sore!), and actually capsule came out in some of the D . maybe eat some of your no no foods and drive it out?!?! (joking!!  )


----------



## Jennifer

So what happened FruitLoop? Did they surgically remove it or what?


----------



## gnarly

Hi FruitLoop, I know what you're going through, mine is stuck for 4 weeks now.  I feel fine but it is a terrible worry as small bowel obstruction is potentially serious.
Normal Xrays would not reveal whether it was in the small or large intenstine, but I just had a CT and unfortunately it is still in the small one.


----------



## Jennifer

Hi gnarly! What's their reasoning for not removing it surgically?


----------



## gnarly

It's just that you really don't want abdominal surgery if at all possible...  The fact that I'm ok means there's no urgent rush to get it out, but it's still a worry that it could shift a bit and cause a blockage.


----------



## FruitLoop

Crabby said:


> So what happened FruitLoop? Did they surgically remove it or what?



Booked in for the surgery 3 weeks ago - broke my knee / shin 2 days before and ended up having plate and pins in my leg instead! Bowel surgery now on hold until i am mobile :ywow:


----------



## Jennifer

Oh right! I remember reading about that in another thread of yours. Hope you're still doing alright.


----------



## 21years

Ive been lurking on here for that past few months. I have a retained endoscopy capsule stuck for 8 years !! Was found on accident during an X-ray. No symptoms but blocked. Y a stricture at anastomosis so won't clear it. Needs 18mm diameter intestine to pass.  I
 At 10mm. More symptoms now partial obstructs at new area every couple months versus 2x a year before. Tired. Need lots of sleep. Changed life to deal with problem. Going in 4 elective resection on the 8 cm area in 2 weeks. The irony is I feel fine. Or what I think is fine. Double balloon endo failed to get it.


----------



## my buns are burnin

well bless your heart Fruit Loop.. this isnt your month is it.. keep your head up!


----------



## 21years

If you don't absolutely need it. Or are having surgery anyway then I guess it's ok. 

But after my experience I woul never do a capsule again. 

I'm still living with the consequences of the surgery to remove it

So depressed right now


----------



## Sparkle2012

Hi All:  I had endoscopy and pill cam stuck.  Had an attack - severe abdominal pain - the week after.  Mentioned to my GI who said "we don't usually have issues with that here" after he told me that the "pillcam video indicated cam did not reach the terminal illeum."  

My new GI x-rayed me immediately and found a stuck pillcam.  Stated "those things can eat through your bowel" and need to come out. Luckily my HIDA scan injections prompted it to vacate.    

Always Always Always ask for an xray following to determine if the thing is OUT unless you see it evacuate.


----------



## Sparkle2012

21years said:


> Ive been lurking on here for that past few months. I have a retained endoscopy capsule stuck for 8 years !! Was found on accident during an X-ray. No symptoms but blocked. Y a stricture at anastomosis so won't clear it. Needs 18mm diameter intestine to pass.  I
> At 10mm. More symptoms now partial obstructs at new area every couple months versus 2x a year before. Tired. Need lots of sleep. Changed life to deal with problem. Going in 4 elective resection on the 8 cm area in 2 weeks. The irony is I feel fine. Or what I think is fine. Double balloon endo failed to get it.


I'm a little worried about a pill cam stuck for 8 years...my GI thought it was important they do NOT remain in there.  Anyone else concerned about this?


----------



## Sparkle2012

FruitLoop said:


> Booked in for the surgery 3 weeks ago - broke my knee / shin 2 days before and ended up having plate and pins in my leg instead! Bowel surgery now on hold until i am mobile :ywow:


Hi - did you have your surgery?


----------



## Tummy trouble

Hi there, I too had the capsule endoscopy and it too got stuck, aren't we lucky to be in the less than 1% club?! I had surgery just over two weeks ago to remove it as well as the ulcerated stricture that was causing my problems and resulted in the pill cam getting stuck. Just awaiting analysis of the stricture now for confirmation of CD diagnosis. Good luck with your recuperation and I would certainly push for the surgery to remove it, thinking of you


----------



## Sparkle2012

The good thing is....if it's stuck, that probably means a stricture so why not fix it while they are in there?


----------



## Kazzie

Hello... Just joined
My daughter had the capsule test yesterday up at st Thomas.. She only has her small bowel left..
And got rushed into our local hospital last night in terrible pain as the capsule is stuck


----------



## Sparkle2012

Bless her heart.  I hope they are able to remove it without surgery, but surgery will get it out.  I'm guessing its stuck in a stricture so why not correct it if they go in?   Structureplasty surgery saves bowel length.


----------



## Kazzie

Hello again.. Marie's been rushed back in again tonight..
She had an X-ray and it is stuck near the stoma, think there gonna try and go through the stoma tomorrow to get the bloody thing...


----------



## Sparkle2012

Someone needs to make smaller pillcams.  They HAVE the technology to do it.  I hope she is doing better soon.  Sorry to hear anyone going thru that.  Mine flushed out during the Hida scan injections just before the surgery was schedule.  Thank God.


----------



## Alison Butcher

Hi I had a pill cam 2 weeks 4 days ago and is still inside hasnt passed.  Last Friday had an xray to confirm it hasnt passed and waiting anxiously to hear from doctor about the report.

The camera was in my small bowel after 8 hours and had not passed this area after another hour.  It showed chronic narrowing of small bowel.

I am wondering if this is why the camera has not passed because it is still at the stricture.  Until I speak to the doctor I will not know.

I am worried for the side affects of having this camera inside for so long.  I have a rash on my fingers and under my armpits, very red and itchy.  I am wondering if anything can leak from the camera as it is a foreign body and affect my body.

I had this procedure done 12years ago and it got stuck, and was in severe pain, had vomitting and diarrheah.  Was put on steriods to reduce inflammation in order for the pill cam to pass which it did after 3 weeks.  It found 3 blockages and diagnosed crohns disease.  I had surgery to remove blockages from small bowel.  I had another pill cam inbetween that passed fine.  Then this one which has got stuck again.  I was the first person in nsw with crohns for it to get stuck!

What will they do, the doctor hasnt rang, I cant go on with this in me, my stomach is bloated, I am so tired and itchy skin.
Regards 
Alison


----------



## Kazzie

Hi again
They got the capsule out of Marie today... Thank god.
They went through her stoma...
She had been in agony since last Friday unable to eat,walk.. Never again is she having the capsule..
Thanks for the replys... Made a worried Mum feel at ease x


----------



## Canuck1991

I waiting to get the Camera Pill any day.  After Double Ballon endoscopy, regular endoscopy, colonoscopy and 2 CTI scans, a specific "non-CTI" scan for the lower intestine only, and tons of blood tests, they just finally found slight inflation in the WALL of lower intestine (right side) around belly button.  They are not sure if the outter wall of the lower intestine is inflammed as well.  Finally my insurance will be covering the camera pill.  I am nervous it will get stuck, then emergency operation is required, but I need to figure out why I get these damn flare ups.  Its horrible!  I am a woman 50 years old and never had a problem until it started 6+ months ago.  Atfer I had this very specific CTI scan for lower intestine (rarely used I have been told) came back that I had an infection (dysentary).  I was blown away, only to find out my Gastro doc 100% disagree with the emergency room doc.  So I am back to square one, no diagnosis....yet!


----------



## Sparkle2012

Alison Butcher said:


> Hi I had a pill cam 2 weeks 4 days ago and is still inside hasnt passed.  Last Friday had an xray to confirm it hasnt passed and waiting anxiously to hear from doctor about the report.
> 
> The camera was in my small bowel after 8 hours and had not passed this area after another hour.  It showed chronic narrowing of small bowel.
> 
> I am wondering if this is why the camera has not passed because it is still at the stricture.  Until I speak to the doctor I will not know.
> 
> I am worried for the side affects of having this camera inside for so long.  I have a rash on my fingers and under my armpits, very red and itchy.  I am wondering if anything can leak from the camera as it is a foreign body and affect my body.
> 
> I had this procedure done 12years ago and it got stuck, and was in severe pain, had vomitting and diarrheah.  Was put on steriods to reduce inflammation in order for the pill cam to pass which it did after 3 weeks.  It found 3 blockages and diagnosed crohns disease.  I had surgery to remove blockages from small bowel.  I had another pill cam inbetween that passed fine.  Then this one which has got stuck again.  I was the first person in nsw with crohns for it to get stuck!
> 
> What will they do, the doctor hasnt rang, I cant go on with this in me, my stomach is bloated, I am so tired and itchy skin.
> Regards
> Alison


They could have told you while having your xray - see it or no?  That's crazy. I do know it can be in there for a good while without damaging....but it can damage on the longterm.  Mine was 6 weeks and I was fine.  I am surprised they gave you another pill cam after the first one got stuck.  HEY DOCTORS, MAKE A SMALLER CAMERA FOR CROHNS. EH?  When mine stuck, I had an attack and it was very painful.  Then it nestled in there quietly....the HIDA scan injections "encouraged" the muscle movement that dislodged it and moved it along.  I'd call him back if you think it's causing you issues - show up in the office!  If they have to go in via surgery to retrieve it, they can fix the stricture that it's located in eh?


----------



## Canuck1991

Sending you a virutal hug as I completely understand.  Nag the doctor, call him/her....I can't believe they have not operated on you.  That is insane!! :eek2:


----------



## Jmoon

Sparkle2012 said:


> the HIDA scan injections "encouraged" the muscle movement that dislodged it and moved it along.


I didn't know about this option...how does it work?


----------



## Jmoon

I guess I am also in the "Stuck Pill Cam" club. Surgery next Thurs on 4/4/13 to remove the dang pill cam--has been stuck for 4 months. The surgery is also to remove strictures/diseased small bowel--hopefully that's all they'll remove and I won't wake up surprised with a bag.

This is the second time the pill cam has been stuck. Last time (almost 3 years ago) it was stuck for 5 months and I also had it surgically removed. I will NOT be getting another pill cam--THIRD times is NOT the charm...


----------



## Alison Butcher

Hi they did show me the xray to establish that it was the camera inside as the radiographer thought it looked like jewellery.  But I said no not jewellery thats definately the pill cam. On my right side near hip.  They wouldnt tell me anymore than that.  I waiting for doctor to call me at home, after phoning up this morning to see if my report had been received which it has.  My doctor said he was sure that i wouldnt have any problems with the pill cam not passing this time!  
Doctors arent always right! what longterm damage can pill cams course as knowing my luck it will happen to me!


----------



## Jmoon

Alison Butcher said:


> Hi they did show me the xray to establish that it was the camera inside as the radiographer thought it looked like jewellery.  But I said no not jewellery thats definately the pill cam. On my right side near hip.  They wouldnt tell me anymore than that.  I waiting for doctor to call me at home, after phoning up this morning to see if my report had been received which it has.  My doctor said he was sure that i wouldnt have any problems with the pill cam not passing this time!
> Doctors arent always right! what longterm damage can pill cams course as knowing my luck it will happen to me!


Yeap, looks like jewelry. I ask to see the pic every time and with hesitation, they always end up showing me/telling me. Welcome to the club, at least there are folks out there who can relate!


----------



## kdrvn

this is going to sound like a really gross question, but in most cases is it obvious when it passes? like can you feel it? Had pill cam yesterday and reading all these threads is making me nervous!!


----------



## Sparkle2012

Hi - my pillcam was stuck in my strictures for 6 weeks and when it passes I was aware of something but didin't connect it to the pillcam.  If you don't see it pass.....get the xray for sure.  If you have strictures, they can get stuck and cause issues if left in there and sometimes have to be removed with surgery.  Make sure you ask for a follow up xray!!


----------



## misterik9

I am also worried about passing. I had the procedure about 3 weeks ago and have tried to be dilligent waiting for it to appear. I have suffered from bloating and constipation for a couple of years but it might be a bit worse lately. do you always see/notice it passing?


----------



## Sparkle2012

Everyone needs to get a follow up xray unless you actually see it eject.  It is important.
I did not do that --- I figured it was out of my system.  3 weeks later I had a terrible "attack" when I was out of town.....lasted about 12 hours and some kind doctor prescribed me some pain meds....I went back to the doctor and told him about the attack.  He said "hmmmm" and I said "do we know the pill cam is gone?" and he said "we don't generally have those problems around here."  ??  Strictures...pillcam?  Hello?  The new GI asked me about it on my first visit and ordered an xray.  There it was 6 weeks later.  Just before talking about surgery, it ejected.  He said they can "eat through your bowel" over time.  A simple quick xray will show if it has ejected.


----------



## misterik9

Thankyou for the advice sparkle. Im usually a hope for the best type but now I shall push for an x-ray. much better than continuing to worry.


----------



## Sparkle2012

For sure!  It's quick and fast and will save you some potential heartache down the road.


----------



## Sparkle2012

misterik9 said:


> I am also worried about passing. I had the procedure about 3 weeks ago and have tried to be dilligent waiting for it to appear. I have suffered from bloating and constipation for a couple of years but it might be a bit worse lately. do you always see/notice it passing?


Get the follow up xray!!!  Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Norsk Mor

My friend, Michele, does not have CD.  However, she has a stuck pill cam so am looking for advice.  In May 2013 she had a medical procedure in Washington, D.C. that involved a pill cam....a device about which she had no knowledge.  Upon asking, the doctor told her there was no need to retrieve the cam as it would just naturally pass out of her system.  She never gave it another thought.

In June 2013 she moved to Oregon and some time after that met with a gastro doc for a routine follow-up colonoscopy.  Major problems were found and on August 28, 2013 she had surgery to remove 2 feet of her colon.  The surgeon said the surgery was uneventful and he expected the recovery to be equally uneventful.  Indeed her recovery was remarkably smooth and quick so that she was discharged early on September 1, 2013 and her pain was minimal.  However, about 5:00 PM her pain suddenly became unbearable so she returned to the ER. Morphine calmed the pain and a CT scan revealed that the pill cam is lodged in her colon near the surgical site.

She's been told that she can't leave the hospital until the cam passes.  She is on a no food/no liquid diet....only wet sponges to the mouth.  Needless to say she's thirsty and hungry.

It appears the surgeon is reluctant to perform more surgery...and perhaps other options....because her recent surgery is still to "fragile".  Does anyone know of any other options that haven't been mentioned in the above thread?


----------



## Sparkle2012

What was the cause of the colon removal?  If the pill is in her colon. why can't they do a scope and retrieve it using x-ray as the guide?  My GI told me those pill cams can "eat through your bowel" if left in there.  Mine was stuck for 6 weeks because my GI did not x-ray me afterwards.  My new GI ordered an x-ray to see if it ejected - it did not - when I had a HIDA scan to check on gallbladder issues, the contrast material generated some activity and it was ejected just before they had to surgically remove it.

I would like to point out that her 2 doctors did not take the time to x-ray to see if the pill cam had ejected and that should be standard procedure.  I hope that people on this forum will spread the word the importance of getting a follow up xray after a pilcam.  It is so very important.  I tell everyone I know.


----------



## Norsk Mor

The 2 feet of colon were removed because of a "very dense forest of polyps"...many of which were 'flat' and could not be removed by the traditional method.

The procedure using the camera was by a doctor in Washington, D.C.  Nothing came of the procedure.  

The colon resection was done by a doctor in Oregon after Michele moved here.  He was not aware that a pill cam had ever been used.  

Because the colon resection was such major surgery, the surgeon is reluctant to do any procedure that might stress the resection before it is sufficiently healed.  His current approach is to wait to see if it 'ejects' on its own....but that doesn't seem to be happening. If it doesn't 'eject' and she is sufficiently healed, he will likely do another surgery to remove the cam. It appears the colon may have ruptured given the appearance of blood.

I will have Michele ask her surgeon about the 'scope & retrieve' approach as well as a HIDA scan.

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## Sparkle2012

I hope it ejects on its own.  Mine was stuck in the small bowel and gave me one violent weekend wreaking havoc in there.  My doctor still didnt recognize there may have been a pillcam issue.  Sounds like the scope retrieval might not be an option for her since that was the surgery site.  He may not want a scope in there bumping around in the colon.  The HIDA scan was to measure my gallbladder activity (which was not performing).  There was something in the contrast that generated bowel activity but in her case, if they won't even let her eat, they are trying to control bowel activity.  Sounds like she is going to have to heal before anything can be done for sure.  The bowel heals fast so tell her to hang in there.  Maybe they can scope the bowel afterwards and retrieve that thing.  Pill cams are the devil!


----------



## RonnieKN

Well, isnt this just terrific. I had a capsule endoscopy done 2 weeks ago, I didnt see it pass and got it confirmed that it was still in there today. Wonder why they keep giving patients with severe Crohns a capsule endoscopy. Surely our per centage for failure is above 1%. I think the 1% must be from healthy patients.

Not sure what they are going to do yet, I think they are going to try the balloon thing, going through my ileostomy. Thats gotta hurt? or?


----------



## joshw2011

Sorry for bumping a semi-old thread but I have some info and a question.

Question: For those of you who did this, did you not do the agile (http://www.givenimaging.com/en-us/Innovative-Solutions/Capsule-Endoscopy/Agile/Pages/default.aspx) beforehand? Basically it's a pill, larger (significantly) than the pill cam. You take it beforehand. If it passes fine, then the pillcam should pass fine. If it doesn't, then you don't do the pillcam. If it does get stuck, it starts dissolving after ~27 hours, so no surgery is required. Maybe it's a new thing, that's why I don't see it in this thread at all?

Also, on an info sheet I have for the pillcam (I took the agile today, do the actual pillcam, if all goes well, on Thursday) it says capsule retention is <2% overall, 1.5% if you have obscure bleeding lesions, 2.1% if neoplasms, 1.4% if suspected Crohn's, and *5% if known Crohn's.*


----------



## crispy

I'm due to take the test pill tomorrow. MRI scan shows I have 30 cm narrowing of small bowel but docs want to 'see' what they are dealing with. They are not keen on starting me back on immunsuppresants or more surgery before they see what's going on.


----------



## RonnieKN

Josh, the capsule I swallowed had to be removed surgically, here in my country I havent heard about the new pill.

But sitting right here, I'm glad it had to be removed that way. Because I had some severe adhesions, where intestines after my last surgery, simply had grown together. I had around 40 cm of completely useless intestine, that had almost ingraved itself onto my abdominal cavity. It took round about 8 hours to fix it, to slice the intestine free of everything. So in my case there was a reason for the video capsule got stuck. I would'nt worry too much about it, my last post should be disregarded.


----------



## crispy

Thankfully the test pill flew through with no problems, 4 hours 15 mins then found it in my ostomy bag. The real thing is next week


----------



## joshw2011

crispy said:


> Thankfully the test pill flew through with no problems, 4 hours 15 mins then found it in my ostomy bag. The real thing is next week


Much quicker than me! Mine came out sometime overnight so I'm not sure of the exact time, but it was something like 16-20 hours, which REALLY surprised me, since stuff goes through me so quickly.


----------



## RonnieKN

joshw2011 said:


> Much quicker than me! Mine came out sometime overnight so I'm not sure of the exact time, but it was something like 16-20 hours, which REALLY surprised me, since stuff goes through me so quickly.


I believe they told me, that it usually takes around 10 hours + - a few hours. I had to have the recording device on from 10:00 - 19:00.


----------



## Sparkle2012

joshw2011 said:


> Sorry for bumping a semi-old thread but I have some info and a question.
> 
> Question: For those of you who did this, did you not do the agile (http://www.givenimaging.com/en-us/Innovative-Solutions/Capsule-Endoscopy/Agile/Pages/default.aspx) beforehand? Basically it's a pill, larger (significantly) than the pill cam. You take it beforehand. If it passes fine, then the pillcam should pass fine. If it doesn't, then you don't do the pillcam. If it does get stuck, it starts dissolving after ~27 hours, so no surgery is required. Maybe it's a new thing, that's why I don't see it in this thread at all?
> 
> Also, on an info sheet I have for the pillcam (I took the agile today, do the actual pillcam, if all goes well, on Thursday) it says capsule retention is <2% overall, 1.5% if you have obscure bleeding lesions, 2.1% if neoplasms, 1.4% if suspected Crohn's, and *5% if known Crohn's.*


That's awesome, I know they do it in the UK.  Mine got stuck and I had a very painful few days with it -- luckily discharged.  Either way, be sure to get the xray to  make sure it ejected unless you saw it.  It's important because it can harm your bowel.


----------



## Sparkle2012

Why aren't the doctors using this dissolving pill especially when they know you are experiencing strictures?  I swear it makes me so mad.


----------



## crispy

The pill passed thru ok, took a while to leave my stomach. Clever stuff watching the pictures live on the belt I was wearing!
Just waiting for the results now


----------



## Sparkle2012

You could see it????  Oh man!!  I didn't know that.


----------



## LQ916

Hi all, 
Scheduled for pill cam next week. Have had "D" for 3 months now. 
Lost another 7 lbs last mo. Hoping for the best, w/ results.  I eat double portions 
And cant retain or gain weight. Pray for me. Thank you!


----------



## Sparkle2012

Be sure to get your follow up xray if you don't see it "leave" the body.  It's important.  Post above says you can see the pictures on the belt....I didn't know that or I would have enjoyed it!  Check it out on yours!  Good luck to you - hope they get it resolved!


----------



## LQ916

Thanks Sparkle.
I will check it out. I plan on going to work mainly to babysit
As my job will be restricted by the apparatus, but being present
Will take a load off my co-workers. I am building engineer in a hospital.


----------



## Sparkle2012

LQ916 said:


> Thanks Sparkle.
> I will check it out. I plan on going to work mainly to babysit
> As my job will be restricted by the apparatus, but being present
> Will take a load off my co-workers. I am building engineer in a hospital.


Well that's not good - you won't remember to check it! haha   But duty calls, eh?
Hope you do well.  Mine was stuck for 6 weeks because my doctor wasn't astute enough to figure it out when I was having "attacks" afterwards.  The xray is important.  I'm a big supporter of the "after xray."


----------



## LQ916

All good, moderate, active Crohn's in terminal ileum. Pill passed . Yay.
No monitor on my recorder :-(


----------



## LQ916

Increasing cimzia to 2 shots bi-weekly


----------



## Tig125

Scrolling through the postings I didn't see anyone who has had my situation.  I was first diagnosed in 1995 and had a small bowel resection at the terminal ileum then.  Did meds off and on for a few years after that.  I had been in basic remission for the last 11 years with no meds.  Only occasional bad day and diarrhea controlled with Imodium.  I started with more joint pain and abdominal pain the beginning of the year.  Had a colonscopy on 2/4 which was negative.  Had a pill cam done on 2/19 but was told the pill cam didn't get very far down the bowel and he said he couldn't see much.  So on 4/13 I was NPO for 48 hours and had an EGD with pill cam placement in the small bowel.  Cam showed active ulcers and some bleeding.  I went today for a MRI Enterography and after getting the prep down,  and IV started, they started the MRI scan and immediately stopped saying I had metal in my bowel.  The Rad tech was asking if I had mesh placed during the first surgery which I did not.  After I few minutes I thought to ask, "Could it be the pill cam?  I never saw it pass in my  stool?"  Off to xray I go and sure enough, it appears BOTH pill cams are right above my previous surgery site.  Guess I'll be in touch with my GI in the morning as they were closed by the time I left the hospital this afternoon.  Guess I'll be seeing surgery in my future..


----------



## Juju99

Had a routine capsule endoscopy in January 2013. Unfortunately the camera became stuck. Before it was decided how and when it would be removed I ended up having emergency surgery for a necrotic bowl. The surgery went well but within hours my organs shut down and I was on life support not expected to live. After eight months in hospitals and rehab wards (two months in ICU) I'm finally home but minus my hands and feet. I would greatly appreciate any input from from people who have had issues with stuck pill cameras.


----------



## Coma

After several days of building agonizing pain and other effects I went to the emergency room where I was told I needed immediate surgery to deal with my newly perforated intestine due to the camera capsule. I was kept in an induced coma for 3 months while my abdomen was kept open and I had 14 surgeries losing most of my intestine, my gall bladder and developing osteoporosis. It took 2 years to restore enough strength and endurance to get around. My kidneys were damaged and may be removed. I have intravenous infusions every 2 weeks. I eat too many pills each day.
Never swallow that camera. Be very careful. Good luck to all.


----------



## Juju99

..


----------



## Sharon c

Hi, I had the pill camera a week ago now and I haven't see it pass. I've had 20 + bm a day since the test with watery stools so I would have thought I would have seen it. I've felt very poorly today with dreadful headache and I did have a high temperature earlier but that has returned to normal. I feel slightly nauseous but not been sick so that's probably the headache. Did anyone who had the pill camera retained inside have a headache, diarrheah, or fever?
I don't know whether to call nhs direct. I've left message with hospital but they've not called me back.
Thanks so much
Sharon

Suspected crohns with 20+ bm per day! mouth ulcers! painful eye! night sweats and respond to pred and etocort, positive fractal calprotectin test! negative colonoscopy .


----------



## Juju99

Hi COMA - sound likes you have had a shocking time of it. Did the doctors tell you the perforated bowel was due to the stuck pill camera? I'm sure mine was. Can I ask where (what country) you are from? I live in Australia. Cases like ours are not uncommon and we need to make others aware of the dangers of swallowing pill cameras. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Juju99

Hi Sharon C - if you believe the pill camera is still inside of you please contact your gastroenterologist or specialist or the hospital as soon as possible and inform them the camera may still be inside you. Particularly if you are experiencing fever. Diarrhoea can be a sign of a bowel blockage. Wishing you all the best and let us know how you fare.


----------



## Sharon c

Hi Juju
Thanks for your reply. I didn't realise that diahreah is a sign of bowel blockage. I assumed that bowel blockage would mean you can't go to the toilet. I don't have a fever any more, just watery diahreah which is unusual once I'm on the steroids as I am normally under control within a couple of days. I've tried to contact hospital but no luck. I will try again now, thanks again
Sharon


----------



## Juju99

Better to be safe than sorry but great you are feeling better. Are you on steroids to help the pill camera move through your bowel?


----------



## Sharon c

No, I'm just on steroids to help with the crohns. Usually within a day or two of steroids my mouth ulcers go and the eye pain goes along with the numerous trips but that's not working. Can't get to see go until next Tuesday as he is on holiday.


----------



## Sharon c

Sorry, pressed reply too soon.
The phone rang.!
Thanks so much for your reply and I hope you too are well


----------



## SupportiveMom

I was excited for my kid to get the pill cam. After this I am not feeling so great about it. Please tell me there have been lots of positive stories!


----------



## Sparkle2012

Just make sure you get the xray after...if you don't see it actually eject.


----------



## Juju99

It's a safe procedure. Statistically it only gets stuck in about 1 in 300. They will take X-rays if you don't notice that it has moved through. If you are concerned ask that your child swollow a dissolvable test pill first. If it doesnt pop out the other end it will eventually dissolve but then the doctor will know not to proceed with the actual pill camera. It just didn't work for me. All the best.


----------



## SupportiveMom

Do you sit in the office/hospital all day or do you go home with it while it is scanning?


----------



## jernivl

I had the pill cam 22 days ago and at day 20 determined it was stuck. Since the cam did not exit during the recording the doctors do not know the exact location of the pill, but think it might be above my jpouch and I may have a possible stricture. It was determined that the pill was stuck in a pocket in my upper intestine during the recording and I have diverticulitis in my upper intestine (a rare condition, usually only found in the colon). Next week a team of doctors will determine if I should have a scope to locate the pill and the pocket or pockets of diverticulitis. (sorry, terminology may be incorrect) or if they will go ahead with surgery.  My symptoms for the last 4 months have been pressure under my left rib, pain in the area, tenderness, and black stools, along with anemia of course. The test I had prior to the cam were upper and lower scopes, and MRI. I was in the ER 5 months before this last series of pain for a possible intussusception. After contrast for 2 CT scans, the situation cleared up on it's on and no results were found.


----------



## SupportiveMom

We are on our way to get my daughters done now. Hope it passes easily!


----------



## akwatson7

In January of this year, while looking to find out what was going on with my Crohns, after an endoscopy that only found gastritis, I swallowed the patency capsule (chalk pill) so I could make sure it went through and then move on the do PillCam.  The next day I went in for my X-ray and the capsule was still in there, so I couldn't do PillCam.  But they found obstruction after months of looking.  6 months later, when I had a resection, scar tissue removal and a hernia removed (which no one knew was there till they opened me up), the patency capsule, that is supposed to dissolve, was still in there. 

2 weeks ago, and 5 months after surgery, I am still in lots of pain, I swallowed the pillcam.  I have not passed it yet that I know of, I have not seen it/felt it and I have been looking.  Has anyone passed it without knowing or seeing it?  I have been gradually feeling worse, low-grade fevers, intense upper abdominal pain and lower back pain.  My GI said he saw minimal inflammation in my small intestine with the pillcam, and though it could just be from my resection.  I am getting paranoid that its stuck in there!!  Has anyone had anything similar to this or even what symptoms you had or didn't have before finding out pillcam was stuck??

Thanks!


----------



## jernivl

Hi akwatson7, 

On Nov. 4th, I had a double balloon scope to remove the pill cam AND to hopefully determine my issues. Luckily, both were successfully! I had a major narrowing and diverticulitis around the narrowing of my small intestine, EXACTLY the spot that I kept feeling pressure and pain. Pain mostly after eating a 'normal' size meal and/or more than 1 or 2 meals a day for MONTHS! The pill got stuck ABOVE the narrowing and they almost didn't get it out! I was in the procedure for 2 hours. They have to use a child's size scope on me because I have a j-pouch (had ulcerative colitis for 12 years, j-pouch surgery 23 years ago). BTW, they (a team of doctors) thought I had scar tissue, but the GI doc who did the scope on me was thinking otherwise because I had been having black stools due to bleeding and was anemic for weeks! So, the double balloon scope is definitely an option to retrieve the pill. It was actually a blessing that it got stuck, I think. They can do an x-ray to determine if the pill is stuck. I have read of people who passed the pill without knowing. I kept looking but had a feeling it was stuck!  Best of luck to you! Keep us posted on your outcome!


----------



## jernivl

SupportiveMom...what's the status with your child? How did the pill cam go??? Anxious to hear! Just hate it when young ones are affected by intestinal deceases!!! Just not right!


----------



## Juju99

Had a capsule endoscopy in December 2012 and it became stuck. I was advised to wait and see if it would eventually move but it didn't. Long story short, my bowel perforated and I'm now a quadruple amputee!!


----------



## barn12344

Hi everyone had capsule endoscopy yesterday how do you no if it has got stuck they couldn't work out were mine was yesterday as in bile all the time but suffering alot 2day with d sonic worried thanks.


----------



## Nayar

Hi, 

You can do the XRAY to make sure. My one was also stuck already two years. Doctor ask me to do surgery. Not sure what to do. Let me know if you remove your one.


----------



## Medact

I had capsule endoscopy in Feb. 2016. The camera capsule had been stuck in my small intestine for 6 month, and just had it *surgically removed* 4 days ago. About a month ago, they tried to remove it by colonoscopy, but it was unsuccessful.
It turned out to be the capsule had been stuck in a little pouch unintentionally created during the surgery (because they use staples instead of good old manual sewing) I had 10 years ago due to a bowel obstruction. 
Fortunately, I did not have any discomfort or problems while the capsule was being stuck inside me. 

I have read that any foreign object can cause irritation and even perforation of bowel if it stays in your intestine for a long period of time. If yours stays stuck longer than a couple of months, I think it might be a good idea to get it out. Before considering surgical removal, look into upper/lower endoscopy or double balloon enteroscopy. Double balloon enteroscopy can reach far into small intestine.

Through this ordeal, I have learned that I need to take time to research thoroughly before making any medical decisions, especially the ones with serious risks because I am the one who has to live with the consequences. If I had read this forum 6 months ago, I probably would *not* have swallowed the capsule, and if I had researched all possible options to study the problem in my intestine, I would have asked for double balloon enteroscopy instead. Also, I would have talked to my surgeon who performed surgery on me 10 years ago about his opinion about swallowing camera capsule. 

I really hope yours comes out on its own soon!


----------



## Emy1975

Hi everyone, I'm glad to find this forum and read about your experiences with the pill cam.  Mines been stock for two months already, they told me it is in my colon or close to. I am very scared about this whole situation because I do not know what to expect. Doctors said they going to keep tracking the pill with more X-rays or a CT, they told me no surgery is need it. Thank God I can eat and use the bathroom with no problems but once in a while I get in a lot of pain. Hopefully they don't  have to do surgery on me and the pill come out without causing any damage. Anyone with any suggestion or support is well appreciated.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## ronroush7

Emy1975 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to find this forum and read about your experiences with the pill cam.  Mines been stock for two months already, they told me it is in my colon or close to. I am very scared about this whole situation because I do not know what to expect. Doctors said they going to keep tracking the pill with more X-rays or a CT, they told me no surgery is need it. Thank God I can eat and use the bathroom with no problems but once in a while I get in a lot of pain. Hopefully they don't  have to do surgery on me and the pill come out without causing any damage. Anyone with any suggestion or support is well appreciated.  Thanks!!!!


Hope the best for you.


----------



## Emy1975

Thank you so much...


----------



## Medact

Emy1975 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm glad to find this forum and read about your experiences with the pill cam. Mines been stock for two months already, they told me it is in my colon or close to. I am very scared about this whole situation because I do not know what to expect. Doctors said they going to keep tracking the pill with more X-rays or a CT, they told me no surgery is need it. Thank God I can eat and use the bathroom with no problems but once in a while I get in a lot of pain. Hopefully they don't have to do surgery on me and the pill come out without causing any damage. Anyone with any suggestion or support is well appreciated. Thanks!!!!


Hi Emy1975,

 Mine was stuck in a little pouch unintentionally created in my small intestine from the previous surgery. I heard some people pass it in 8 months or so. Don't worry too much. Unless you have a mechanical problem like me, you will probably pass it soon or later. Being able to eat and drink is a blessing.  I hope you get Pillcam free soon!


----------

